# Clear over whitewash



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I am planning to build a very small shelf clock for a xmas gift. I will either use oak or beech and probably a minwax waterbase or pastel whitewash stain. My question is, what is the best clear finish to use over it without getting an amber or yellow tint.

Thanks, Rusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, I would pose this question to Michael Dresdner, he is the finishing expert from The Woodworkers Journal. Post your question at www.woodanswers.com and let us know what he says.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If you are going to use a water borne stain why not use a water borne top coat. They are very clear.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Rusty:
If you want a clear finish, without any yellowing use a water based top coat. I have used Varathane Diamond Elite for a long time and it never yellows. Finishes that are oil/solvent based will bring out a yellow tint. Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, Have you noticed a difference when using different brands together? By this I am asking if Rusty uses a Minwax water based stain should he stick with that brand for the water based top coat? It seems like the chemistry of the products would work the best by staying with the same brand. Any truth in this?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Normally it is good practice to stay with the same company through a project, but with the water borne acrylics I have found very little to choose from if bought from the big box stores.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody, I used the minwax water based stain. And minwax spray on water base polycrylic. It turned out really nice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice Rusty!


----------

